# Will Voodoo turn it around for Shelby?



## bigcat (Feb 15, 2012)

Na, I don't think even voodoo could help him


----------



## Poleman (Feb 15, 2012)

Nope...can't fix stupid!!!


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 19, 2012)

Just when you think the show has hit rock bottom, they lower the bar and start to dig.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually watched last weeks episode tonight.

At this point it might be a rerun, as it's the same old stupid crap repackaged, and is fast approaching pointless.

Voodoo? Seriously? The poorly scripted and even more sophomoricly acted drama of Dave and his bull####?

Thrashing camera shots to create drama where there is none?

Yawn...

Shark jumped. Pull the plug.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## csx7006 (Feb 20, 2012)

Dinger, 

I KNOW you would had broken the tv for seeing Shelly using the barrel of his revolver as a prybar. Personally i hope Dave gets fired but i bet that aint going to happen. Same with Jimmy and his boy.


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 20, 2012)

*jerry springer/axemen*

I'm no rocket scientist by any standard,but this show is insulting to watch by anybody with half a brain.Really voodoo?How about getting off the crack pipe?There should be an intervention with anyone who would wear a jacket like "Old Man Scuba Dope"wore to the restaurant for his "business" meeting.Man,that chick nailed him.Buffoon,Jerk,Ass.What's next for him to wear?A straight jacket?Crazy people.


----------

